# Medicare Consolidated Billing



## lizzardb (Jan 6, 2012)

I am new to Medicare consolidated billing and could use some experienced advice.

I know with certain services that are done in the office for a patient staying at a skilled nursing facility, we can bill the nursing facility.

What if the patient is having home health and Medicare recoups their money? How should we proceed then?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 9, 2012)

What did you bill, and why did Medicare recoup their money?


----------



## lizzardb (Jan 10, 2012)

We billed for occupational therapy.

Medicare's reason for recouping their money was as follows: "Consolidated billing and payment applies."


----------



## ajs (Jan 10, 2012)

paradoxy said:


> We billed for occupational therapy.
> 
> Medicare's reason for recouping their money was as follows: "Consolidated billing and payment applies."



Then it may be the same as for Skilled Nursing consolidated billing.  You would need to bill your services to the Home Health Agency responsible for the patient's care and they get reimbursed by Medicare for all services provided to the patient.  Check with the agency.


----------



## lizzardb (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you Arlene.


----------

